# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Имидж >  Купальники

## Irina

*Милавица представила новую коллекцию купальников сезона 2010.*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Эх потрогать за эти купальники да все сразу

----------


## Irina

*Sanych*, потрогать можно в магазине - только вот тела к ним не прилагаются

----------


## Sanych

Жаль, надо что бы прилагались всегда. Я может начну то же в магазины купальников захаживать

----------

